# What would you do? Neighbor shot at my dog



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, my dog did NOT belong in his yard...here's the whole story. I have a VERY hyper-active fox terrier and a fenced yard. Every now and then the dog gets bored and starts digging to China, but he always does it at the edge of the fence and tunnels out. He did that this morning! I ran up and down the road, around the front yard, around the neighbors yard and watched him chase a cat into another neighbors yard, through his fence. The dog barked and barked at the cat (as dogs do). If the cat swiped or snarled, the dog backed off for a minute. Well, this went on for a while (the entire chase had already taken about 15-20 minutes). My daughter got in her car and stopped in the road trying to coax him into the car to go for a ride...he didn't buy it, especially with a cat to bark out. I headed back to my house to get my other dog to see if she could tempt him out...while I was doing this, the neighbor comes out of his house with a pistol (real gun) in his hand and my duaghter screams, "Don't shoot!" He starts screaming, ranting and raving, etc. and takes aim...fortunately for crazy dog, he was a bad aim and hit the ground behind him. In the meantime, this man shot towards the street not knowing if anyone or anything was in the way. I know my dog did not belong in his yard, I can't say that enough, but I knew better than to chase into the yard after him...ANYWAY, there is history here. I did report him at one time for his German Shepard growling at me as I walked out my back door. He ended up having to pay a fine to the county for that. In the meantime, he had other vicious dogs who chased kids on bikes, etc. and other people must have called the dog catcher on him since he was ranting how I cost him all his dogs, blah, blah, blah--he was manic!! Scary!!! Anyway, I called the cops to have them talk to him. We watched out the window and he never answered the door (I know he was home since we watched his house from the time this incident happened until the cops came to ask me what happened). Anyway, what would you do??? He lives across the street!!! He's on disability and it's not for a physical disability.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

He is out of control! Seems like charges should be filed for firing the pistol...


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Yup, a great weekend for my husband to be at the deer lease (which proabably IS a good thing since he may have shot him)...the problem is, he didn't answer the door when the cops knocked...what to do then? I worry about retaliation! He IS out of control.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

If your dog has a history of getting out, maybe you need to do something else for your fence or keep it inside. Instead of being shot at, he could be hit by a car.

If you are in the city limits the neighbor may have violated an ordinance against discharging a firearm unless he was in danger. If the dog was not in his yard and not hurting anyone, and he waved the pistol around while your daughter was there and then fired it, he could be in more trouble.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

What part of town do you live so i dont bother this phsyco


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

SoccerMomma said:


> Yup, a great weekend for my husband to be at the deer lease (which proabably IS a good thing since he may have shot him)...the problem is, he didn't answer the door when the cops knocked...what to do then? I worry about retaliation! He IS out of control.


Can you stay with a friend or have someone stay with you until your husband is back?


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Do you have a gun? If not, now is a good time to get one for family protection.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah I believe you should persue it further with the police. Head up there and file a formal report. If yu can stay at a friends that will be good too.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

File a formal complaint with the police department first thing tomorrow morning.. You need historical proof of complaints. Then take it one step further and file a restraining order etc.. Just make sure you are safe first ya know


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

SoccerMomma said:


> I called the cops to have them talk to him.
> 
> Anyway, what would you do???


Sounds like you already answered your question


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

DEFINATELY make sure you file a report of this incident. If they choose not to file charges, at least get the incident on paper. If the guy retaliates against you, file retaliation charges on this guy. If he is shooting towards the street, he has no regard for the safety of othes and should be handled appropriately. 

Sucks to have nasty neighbors man!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

May have the elements for "Deadly Conduct" 

He doesnt have to answer the door for the police, but that in no way should have deterred them from taking a case report. 

Make sure they took a report.
Make sure you have the case number.
Make sure someone (a detective) follows up with you. If not, the "squeaky wheel gets the oil". Stay on 'em.

He may say the dog was a perceived threat to him. Was the dog really a threat, could he have retreated back into his home with no problem?

Lots of issues I know, but right now, that's all you can do with what has gone on.

If he has clear issues with his mental capacity, that's a whole other can of worms. 

Good luck. It suqs to have a neighbor you have to keep a constant eye on.

Kelly


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

As stated, if you live inside the city limits, there probably is a law against him discharging a firearm inside the city limits. Although I am quite sure that there could be exceptions to this law depending on the situation.
Not to come to his defense, but My Old Dad was raised, and raised me in sheep and goat country out around Sabinal/Utopia area, and it was an unwritten law to him that you shot any dog that came on your property if you didn't personally know them. That was just the "law of the land" in that country then and everybody understood it. He was by no means mentally unbalanced, it was just how you protected your livestock.
Tinman


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

As soon as he walked outside yelling the dog ran out of his yard. NOT barking at him, but at the cat. I keep him inside 90% of the time, but he has to run and play for a little bit everyday. Remember, I did say he was hyper. This guy has always been a little crazy, but I didn't know he had a gun...now THAT scares me!!! Anyway, I will not answer the door unless i see a police car in the driveway or if my family members call and tell me they are coming over!!! In any event, this guy has always been nutso, but this was the straw that broke the camels back. I know the cop who came out so I'll ask him to file a report. I can't take any chances with a looney **** like this. I also know the judge. May stop by to talk to him as well.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it sounds like both your neighbor and your dog are off their chain.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm working on controlling the dog...he's a happy lil guy who just loves to run, jump, run, jump and bark at cats! Oh, did I leave out DIG??? I'd worry more about my cat biting someone (but he stays in the house ALL the time, so no risk there). Whenever I can I take him running with me (on a leash of course). He loves that, but I can't run fast enough to make him happy. I know my dog was wrong, but a gun???? Geez, this world is nuts. Oh, I live in a "quiet" neighborhood! He's the only loose lug I know of.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

There are dogs running loose all over the place where my brother lives. He had serious problems 
with a guy across the street from him. Brothers dogs had gotten out and went into the neighbor`s yard.
He came out with a pistol and told my 14 yo nephew and 10 yo niece that he`ll kill the dogs the next
time they come in his yard. He says he`s a Nam vet and has flashbacks ( I don`t know of any breed that
looks like NVA or Cong, do you ? ) but I think he is just an unhappy person . I wanted to go over and talk to this guy but I did`nt want to make things worse for my brother and his family because they have to live there and I don`t. They made a report so if another incident occurs, there is documentation .
Well, things worked out as the guy put up a fence and everything seems to be on an even keel.
If a dog comes onto my property , I usually coax them down the road and give them a bowl of food as 
they generally try to get on my porch to eat the cat`s food. If I know the owner , I round them up and 
take them to their home. I never let my grandson play outside alone because of the increase of
loose dogs . Most dogs get loose and stray sometimes but to fire at a rat terrier that is no threat
tells me the guy ain`t all there. I`d go straight to the local law enforcement TODAY and file the formal
complaint as most of them are open 24/7. It is on the news constantly ,people doing crazy things.
Do what you think to be best but your safety comes first.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> it sounds like both your neighbor and your dog are off their chain.


What do you know ? You`re only 12.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

your dog may have violated a lease ordinance, but discharging a firearm seems like a worse offence, call the law and report the guy.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I know, I know, a SMART 12.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Been reported. I'm going to follow up with a call to find out what happened so I know what to do.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Where my wife works, 2 doberman pinchers keep getting out of their fence and freaking out the girls going to and from their cars. I'm just glad my wife knows better than to run from them. There good dogs an I pet them all the time. Police, dog catcher have been called with no help. I've been bit before by a doberman. not fun


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, my little fox terrier could hit pretty hard when he jumps up to get me to notice him...he's a crazy lil guy, but definitely not a threat. He usually runs straight to my other neighbor and she grabs him for me. 

By the way, I appreciate all the advise and words of support...and yes, I know about he leash law, but it wasn't like I wasn't trying to catch him...I'd been running up and down the street! Oh, this guy has a fence made out of PVC pipe to keep his horses in!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

grandpa cracker said:


> What do you know ? You`re only 12.


i've done a lot of living in those 12 short years, gramps.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> it sounds like both your neighbor and your dog are off their chain.


 :slimer:


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Animal control is way understaffed in Harris and Montgomery counties. Too few people to cover
a vast area. In Mont. Co. , it is difficult to get a quick response unless there is a dog threatening
someone or if the name of a certain breed is used . Four or five calls are usually needed for them
to come out for the average stray. 96 hours is the limit for a dog in Mont. Co. before it is put to
sleep. Therefore , I`m hesitant to call them if I see a dog loose that looks like it`s been well taken care of and poses no threat. One neighbor has a beagle that comes over once in awhile and all he does is
walk around with his nose to the ground , no harm, no foul,


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I hear ya MC , have a good day my friend.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Can't excuse the neighbor, but bet other neighbors are tired of the dog getting out also. It isn't their problem the dog is hyper and is your responsibility to control it. Lucky a neighbor hasn't poisoned your dog as of yet if this happens often.

As for the neighbor, you should file charges against him. As for his PVC fence for horse, does his horse get out and run the neighborhood? Sorry, just being honest, but not all people love your dogs. Still no excuse for his actions.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*A lot of living in 12 years*



mastercylinder said:


> i've done a lot of living in those 12 short years, gramps.


A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, his horse DOES get out. Usually someone grabs them and leads them home.

My dog does not get out as often as I've made it sound. Maybe once every 3 months and he doesn't "wander." I usually notice within a few minutes (the other dog alerts me that something is up since she doesn't get out) and I start the chase!!! I've tried everything to make him less hyper, but it's the nature of the beast, and short of drugging him, there's nothing I can do except continually fill in the holes he digs...which is what I do. 

Frankly, it bothers us all a lot more when the neighbor's horses get out and they run across a wet yard or gets into the neighbor's horse feed...here's the catch...we live "in the country," and when someone else's horses got out he called the "horse catcher" and it cost them $50/horse to get them out of the horse pound. However, he's been the lucky one and people have just chased/drug his horses back to his yard...

What would he do if someone shot his $3000 horse???

I am not saying I am not responsible for my default dog (he found me, I didn't find him), but some mercy and understanding would be nice...I was out calling and chasing him...not sitting on my butt while he was running the road.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


:headknock


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Greenie to ya, KIDS!!!!!!!!!!:hairout:



JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


lol. you'd be surprised how much livin' i've done in 12 years. :rotfl:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


You are about to get reeled in...Do ya feel the hook yet?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


MC's life is measured in "dog years"...don't you know nuttin?


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


funniest thing ive read all day


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

invisible fence.....problem solved the shock collar keeps my 2 rotts on my land and they will not leave!!! all it took was 2 days to learn the flags and now they know there boundarys. Way cheaper than a real fence.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

We do have a fence  BUT, this sounds like a good idea since he's such a goober. Do you really have to keep the fence on all the time once they know the boundaries?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


LOL. Gawd, I'd make that my new sig line right away if we still had the ability.

Kelly


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Its a little work but you can dig a small (4") wide x (6-8") deep trench under your fence. fill it with concrete. I know it works, my dog never got out again.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

The dog is not the problem, it is the bozo with the gun!! Report the incident to the police, and keep a video camera handy. If another incident or confrontation occurs record it.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

yes..they will test the boundaries the collars will emit a beep at 10 feet and you can set the shock a whatever level controls your dog....adjust as needed. The collar is a great tool for training when you need there attention like when your dog would not listen when he was focused on the cat.
Harl


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dirt Daddy said:


> invisible fence.....problem solved the shock collar keeps my 2 rotts on my land and they will not leave!!! all it took was 2 days to learn the flags and now they know there boundarys. Way cheaper than a real fence.


Frosty told me a story about a goat one time....


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I had permission by the owners......Biffster how the heck are ya


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I know the bozo with the gun is a problem, but I'd certainly like to avoid a sprint around the neighborhood every three months or so too! I thought about the concrete at the bottom of the fence. Guess my hubbies New Year's present will be to play in the sand (concrete)...The dog has already dug the trenches, so I don't have to do that!!!!

I thought at first it was a pellet gun, but my neighbor assured me that it was not a pellet gun...gee, what a great assurance!!!! I have contacted law enforcement, report filed.


----------



## couchtater (Jun 10, 2006)

Just curious, was it his cat that your dog was attacking? If so, is it possible he was just protecting a pet that he loved?


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Please release me, let me go*



bzrk180 said:


> You are about to get reeled in...Do ya feel the hook yet?


I don't like flopping around on the bottom of a boat. And, no gaff please


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

It's a neighborhood stray and the cat was holding its own. In fact, each time the cat snarled, the dog backed off. And, my dog was barking, not growling...all he had to do was toss a pebble in his direction...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

DannyMac said:


> _*The dog is not the problem*_, it is the bozo with the gun!! Report the incident to the police, and keep a video camera handy. If another incident or confrontation occurs record it.


i'm sorry, but the owner of the wayward dog is just as much the source of this problem as is the maniacal neighbor. it always takes two people to dance.

both parties are out of bounds. she can't control her dog, and the neighbor can't control his actions.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dirt Daddy said:


> I had permission by the owners......Biffster how the heck are ya


Doing good bro, how yall doing? Merry Christmas!

Making the story short, you neighbors Goat kept coming into your yard and they said it was ok to shoot it! Wish I was there for the BBQ! :brew:

Responsiblity/accountabilty goes a long way and so should understanding, forgiveness and communication. If I were in the same situation as SoccerMamma, I would try more of a diplomatic aproach after calling the cops and getting this all on record. Then I would try sitting down with the neighbor to discuss my concerns. And if he listens, he lives!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Moral of the story, if you're going to turn a guy in to the cops because his dog "growled" at you, get him fined, etc., best keep your own pets out of his yard. 

Reporting neighbors to the law seldom goes over big, especially in the country. 

Last, most cats won't survive an encounter with a fox terrier. They're very aggressive and very fast little dogs with a great killer instinct. If one were after my cat I'd toast him.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Pardon me, but I didn't read the entire thread. But I wanted to add something that may be of use for all pet owners. Another 2cooler turned me on to this guy. Dr. Wilcox in Groves, tx. If you ever have an unfortunate situation where your dog is shot or severely injured and money is an issue, I would look this guy up, and keep his number handy. He saved our best friend when we were almost certainly faced with amputation as our best/last resort...

Andrew


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


JLand, if he can barely wipe his own butt at 12 short years, then what does he have to look forward to next year when he turns 11?:spineyes:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

how do you know i can barely wipe my own butt, teddy boy?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> how do you know i can barely wipe my own butt, teddy boy?


It was posted here on 2cool so it's gotta be the truth.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Probably still in diapers when he signed up for 2cool before the crash..


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

FOR FREE::::: An energetic Fox Terrier. Comes with a bag of food and a water & food bowl. Also included for FREE is his leash. He's around 4 years old. Able to leap tall buildings with a single bound... I'm willing to give him to anyone who has a huge yard with a steel fence dug 6' into the ground so he can't dig out.

As for dog in yard vs. shooting a gun towards the street with people there...I would NEVER shoot someone's pet unless it was hurting my children/grandchildren. A random shot towards the street (it hit the dirt around 10' from the edge of the road) is totally OUT OF CONTROL and quite dangerous--what happens if he had missed the ground and YOU were driving past? Quite a bit different than a dog who dug his way out of the yard and was running around *barking* (not attacking) at a cat...the dog, by the way, has NEVER caught a cat, even the ones that come INTO our fence from our other neighbors' yards. He wants to play chase, not catch.

Oh, I told the cops NOT to arrest him (what they wanted to do) OR to ticket him (their second choice). I asked them to talk to him about how dangerous it was for him to shoot his gun at the dog towards the street, etc, etc. I made sure the officer knew to let this man know that I was the one in favor of leniency, not him...but, the guy didn't answer the door to let the officer talk to him, so.... nothing like hiding out because you don't want to talk to the cops.

As far as sitting down and talking to this man, I don't think so...that's why I wanted the officer to take care of it. This guy is certifiable...and I'm not kidding. All of the neighbors around him have had "episodes" with him and no one wants to talk to him because of his past behavior. He's selling his house, anyone interested?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll be 13 next week.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

SoccerMomma said:


> FOR FREE::::: An energetic Fox Terrier. Comes with a bag of food and a water & food bowl. Also included for FREE is his leash. He's around 4 years old. Able to leap tall buildings with a single bound... I'm willing to give him to anyone who has a huge yard with a steel fence dug 6' into the ground so he can't dig out.
> 
> As for dog in yard vs. shooting a gun towards the street with people there...I would NEVER shoot someone's pet unless it was hurting my children/grandchildren. A random shot towards the street (it hit the dirt around 10' from the edge of the road) is totally OUT OF CONTROL and quite dangerous--what happens if he had missed the ground and YOU were driving past? Quite a bit different than a dog who dug his way out of the yard and was running around *barking* (not attacking) at a cat...the dog, by the way, has NEVER caught a cat, even the ones that come INTO our fence from our other neighbors' yards. He wants to play chase, not catch.
> 
> ...


wow, at least sounds like the problem will/can resolve itself with a little time.

Keep the dog, it might warn you when the nutjob comes for an unexpected visit..

Andrew


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

That's just what my husband calls him, "nutjob."

When my kids were younger and his German Shepard chased the kids riding their bikes, he would yell at the kids (not just mine, anyone that drove past)...The neighborhood refers to him as "the nut."


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i'll be 13 next week.


Thats only 2.1 posts per day since birth. You've got a lot of catching up todo to get with the old timers around here!!!

Best to avoid a confrontation with a nutjob if you can help it. 
Dogs will be dogs. - you get a ticket if you don't stop them from being dogs.
cats will be cats. - you get a ticket if you don't stop them from being cats.
nutjobs will be nutjobs. - you better shoot them first, they probably won't wait for a ticket..

hopefully it all works out well for you and you end up with some more dog friendly neighbors. We had a dog digging issue before. I got a bunch of the 3' pieces of rebar from home depot, cut them in half and pounded them into the ground all the way after a good rain. about 1.5' apart, that did the trick, but these were larger dogs. 75-120 range...

my current problem is dogs with steel plates in their front legs that climb 6' fences.. grrrrr. crazy mutt..

a


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

*This works*



texasair said:


> Its a little work but you can dig a small (4") wide x (6-8") deep trench under your fence. fill it with concrete. I know it works, my dog never got out again.


I did the same exact thing. i have a jack russell. Talk about hyper. It works. You need to find something that will wear him down. I strung a rope across my yard head high with a pulley on it and a rope that hung close to the ground. They can play with it anytime they want. It has helped mine. RD


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

SoccerMomma said:


> FOR FREE::::: An energetic Fox Terrier. Comes with a bag of food and a water & food bowl. Also included for FREE is his leash. He's around 4 years old. Able to leap tall buildings with a single bound... I'm willing to give him to anyone who has a huge yard with a steel fence dug 6' into the ground so he can't dig out.
> 
> As for dog in yard vs. shooting a gun towards the street with people there...I would NEVER shoot someone's pet unless it was hurting my children/grandchildren. A random shot towards the street (it hit the dirt around 10' from the edge of the road) is totally OUT OF CONTROL and quite dangerous--what happens if he had missed the ground and YOU were driving past? Quite a bit different than a dog who dug his way out of the yard and was running around *barking* (not attacking) at a cat...the dog, by the way, has NEVER caught a cat, even the ones that come INTO our fence from our other neighbors' yards. He wants to play chase, not catch.
> 
> ...


This story provides more drama with each post. My neighbor is crazy, my dog digs out about every three months, he would never hurt a cat, the dog won't listen to me, I told the cops not to arrest him, and my husband went hunting for the weekend.
On another note I might be interested in the dog, just trying to figure out if I should pick him up at the neighbors or the house next door.sad3sm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

At Crystal Beach I had a dog run and my dog would dig out from it. I put chicken wire all the way around it half on the fence and the other half buried in the ground. Not straight down just covered with dirt. Once the dog learned it was there he stopped digging. It didn't last long before the rust got it. but it did the job.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

MC, your 12 is the number of years you've been on 2Cool.

If a dog comesinto my yard barking, I have to assume that it's barking at me since I don't own a cat and I may not know that he is barking at a stray cat. I get downright unfriendly when a dog barks at me in my own yard. Even if he's the most friendly dog in the world, I have no way of knowing it. However, sounds like you have a long history with your neighbor and he may be an excellent shot and was just flexing his muscle and never intended to hurt the dog. My dog is a very large Rot and he stays behind an electric fence. My nearest neighbor is a mile away, but I still don't want to take a chance on losing my dog. Control your dog and let the cops control your neighbor.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

man up, go on the offensive............

aim spot lights at his bedroom window
loud music
strobe lights 
dead skunks under his car
call him at odd hours in the am, giggle and hang up
fill out all those little magazine cards, send to his house
turn his water off
write stuff in his yard with roundup or rye grass seed


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Video camera!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I am not going to read 7 pages of answers so this might be a duplicate. What is best for the dog is not to get out of the fence. We had the same problem only going over the fence. Installed an electric dog shock wire and the dog learned not to touch the fence again. 
Making the fence more secure with concrete or higher fences does not teach the dog anything. Sounds cruel but volts teach dogs something. Alot better than the alernative, get run over or shot.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I don't think I would ever shoot a small dog for being in my yard but I believe a person has the right to protect themselves and property if it is endanger.

Now shooting a horse might be a little different because I believe there is a free range law in Texas.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the advise. Believe me, my choice is to NOT let the dog run free, that's why we have a 6' wooden fence around the backyard. I appreciate everyone's advise (will see what I can do about setting up a toy in the yard to occupy him as the Jack Russell's owner has done) and believe me, I know if the dog was not out the guy would not have been forced to shoot his gun towards the street. I know it's all my fault. I made him shoot!


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, he was not barking AT the neighbor...the neighbor was in his house.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


LMAO

You mean not everyone on here knows MC? The number one man? Numero Uno? Master2CoolCylinder?

Dang JLand, where have you been? That is THE MC you are talking to. You better recognize.....









And with regard to the original post:

Knock knock. Who's there? Po. Po who? Police, heard you shot at a dog in a residential neighborhood.

Brandon


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

SoccerMomma said:


> Thanks for all the advise. Believe me, my choice is to NOT let the dog run free, that's why we have a 6' wooden fence around the backyard. I appreciate everyone's advise (will see what I can do about setting up a toy in the yard to occupy him as the Jack Russell's owner has done) and believe me, I know if the dog was not out the guy would not have been forced to shoot his gun towards the street. I know it's all my fault. I made him shoot!


The electric fence wire can be located along the bottom of the fence. Lowes, Home Depot and Tractor Supply offer these systems. The dog may touch the wire two times, once as new second just to test in the future. It works.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea. I'll definitely look into this.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

SoccerMomma said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I'll definitely look into this.


They're great little doggies. I'd definitely try an electronic (collar) or elecrtric fence before giving him away.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I know. I gotta love him even when he drives me nuts. He actually stays in the house most of the time...just let him run in the backyard a couple times a day to do his business and get some exercise. He's a great running buddy...when he's on a leash!!! He loves to play fetch and is just a happy dog! He just drives me nuts  Well, not nuts in a bad way--ha ha!!!


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

Since you told the Officers you did not want charges filed, they updated the call and went back into service. You will not get any follow up from them. There was no report taken, it will just be an updated call with the information in the system. With the exception of the cases where the state picks up the charges, such as DWI or Family Violence, no victim = no crime therefore no paper report is completed.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Finally, someone with an answer! Hmmm, I think I'll talk to the judge tomorrow to see what I should've done or should do. I am actually afraid of this man. I walk out my front door and his front door is not far from me...makes me afraid to walk out to my mailbox, etc.


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

The ivisible fences work well on smaller breeds the wireless is really good just put the collar on the dog and plug in the receiver.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Chaser_99 said:


> The ivisible fences work well on smaller breeds the wireless is really good just put the collar on the dog and plug in the receiver.


Yes, but it sounds like her neighbor is of the larger breed of *****. Will probably need a full on cattle fence for him...

a


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

they make some cheap Camera's that go to your vcr..Id but 2 & mount them facing his house..
what he did was use of deadly conduct & had he answered the door, he would have a free ride to the Houscow..
The guys lost it for sure
If you can get him on vid..the Law will have a firm case..they need actual & facts to put this nuckin futcase in a padded room


----------



## Legate (May 21, 2004)

*incredible responses*

I know I've been gone a while but there was a time when responses like that would not have been tolerated here. Especially not to a child. Good grief. This in response to grandpa to his response to young mastercylinder. Not my business just my opinion. Once again good grief. Don't bother responding. I'm gone. A 2cool beginner. shame.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

JLand said:


> A non starter. It is impossible for anyone to have done a lot of living in 12 short years. Most think they have but, you will learn you barely know how to wipe your own butt at 12. Call back when you are 30, 40, or 50.


When you are 50, you have a nurse wipe it, because you are just about dead. Anything else worth doing at that age requires a pill. Btw, my age is not correct...I'm 12...just ask my wife and kids.

Oh, yea...about that dog (at the expense of repeating myself):

1) If it gets out on a regular enough basis for you to consider it a problem, it is a problem.

2) Your husband is right, the guy is a nutso. Calling the cops, whether you are "country folks" or not ,is the correct action. They are trained to confront nutjobs with guns, not you.

Note: While I came VERY close to shooting a pitbull terrier in my yard once, it was because it had my then 10yr. old pinned on the trampoline. It turned and growled at me. If it had not backed off when I gave a stern "NO!", I would have fired. However, it would have been a direct threat to me and my son. The owner told me she "just couldn't control her dog because it was just, you know, 'a dog'" and liked to run free. I warned her that she ought to work on that problem. Eventually, after she had to pick the dog up at the pound a few times, she got an invisible fence. It seems to work. I've only seen that dog out once since then. It's been about 3 years.

3)I ride my bicycle out in the country a lot. Loose dogs are a big problem for me. I still recall some lady and her neighbor screaming at me because her stupid Yorkie ran under my wheel. I was going about 22mph and was lucky I didn't go down. Her excuse then was "he's my dog, and I can let him run around in my yard all I want. If you didn't ride by, he would have been just fine. "

A few weeks later, the same dog made another run at me, but I think he remembered our last encounter. He ran into the street, then sat down and barked.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Any solution that requires you to have the cooperation of anyone else, including the dog, is doomed. If your dog gets out, whatever happens is your responsibility, no blaming anyone else. It's that simple. The world is full of nuts. Take *100%* control of the situation and move on. You and the dog will be better off.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

In the meantime, there in an unstable man, with a gun in his house, living across the street.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Make your fence impossible for him to dig under. Take some 36" wide chicken wire, lay if flat on the ground next to the fence, and nail it to the bottom of the fence if wooden or wire it to the bottom of the fence if wire. Just leave it there. The grass will grow through it and you can run your mower over it.

When the dog starts digging, he will encounter the wire and move back a little from the fence. Eventually he will be so far from the fence he will give up.

Make sure it is flat to the ground so he doesn't get under it and dig out that way. I have never had a digging dog beat this system.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

MC...Please fill these people in...I know you are loving this but jeeeeezeeee!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

SoccerMomma said:


> In the meantime, there in an unstable man, with a gun in his house, living across the street.


 :headknock:headknock:headknock:ac550:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

you said the dog stays in most the time , maybe you better just let him out while you can keep your eyes on him and or maybe walk him a couple times a day.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> MC...Please fill these people in...I know you are loving this but jeeeeezeeee!!


fill them in about what, mr. bzrk? i need to go. i have an english paper (500 words) and a science project (global warming) due next monday. 

do you like my avatar, mr. bzrk? that's my mom. pretty, isn't she?


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> fill them in about what? i need to go. i have an english paper and a science project due next monday.


 ....and no more Xbox for you, young man, until it's done!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

SoccerMomma said:


> In the meantime, there in an unstable man, with a gun in his house, living across the street.


First off--OMG!

Second--Why did you report the guy when his German Shepard " Growled at you" Did I read that right? The dog growled at you so you turned them in?? I don;t think I understood that correctly.

Third--I had a Jack Russell and know quite a bit about the Rat Terriors and their hyper little ways. We might like em but there are plenty people that dont and rightfully so. The little dogs can sure get on someones nerves. Control your dog and do it the right way by making sure he dont get out.

Fourth--Think about the cat. First off I'm knot a cat person so dont get started with that but when you state that you turned him in for his dog growling at you lets take a second to think about the cat. Think about what your dog was telling that cat. The shepard growled at you and he was turned in...your dog put a good barking on someones cat and it sounds alright to you.

OMHO---You should be ticketed for your dogs antics because you turned the guy in when his dog growled at you. Period. Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.
As far as him pulling his gun out...if you are in the city limits he should be ticketed.

Crazy what people think their own dogs should be able to get away with.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> fill them in about what, mr. bzrk? i need to go. i have an english paper (500 words) and a science project (global warming) due next monday.
> 
> do you like my avatar, mr. bzrk? that's my mom. pretty, isn't she?


Stop it, stop it, you're killin' me ..... hahahhaha!! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> do you like my avatar, mr. bzrk? that's my mom. pretty, isn't she?


MC, I saw your Mom on the Internet a few times. You need to take her webcam away.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

if an 'angry' dog is in my yard I'll shoot it or kill it

legally, you're at fault for not controlling your dog; insufficient enclosure

try buying the guy a drink and talk it out


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cabosandinh said:


> try buying the guy a drink and talk it out


the neighborhood whackjob is shooting at dogs with a handgun, and you recommend buying him alcohol?

maybe it's just me, but that sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Do you have a suggestion or just criticism of others' suggestions?


----------



## manascar (Aug 29, 2005)

I put up an electric fence and problem solved.It was easy and cheap.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I wonder if this "nutjob" has ever been convicted of a felony? It shouldn't be too tough to find out. If he has and is in possession of a firearm, well, you know the rest.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Agree 100%. It really burns me up when I see people walking around with their dogs off-leash in the neighborhood. Mainly...because I *KNOW* that if their loose dog ever got mixed up with MY dog (always on leash out of the house)...my dog would be the "bad guy" because of her breed.

Keep control of your freaking dogs (no excuses) and avoid these problems.



Bigwater said:


> First off--OMG!
> 
> Second--Why did you report the guy when his German Shepard " Growled at you" Did I read that right? The dog growled at you so you turned them in?? I don;t think I understood that correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Do you have a suggestion or just criticism of others' suggestions?


i offered a suggestion, randy ... offering alcohol to the neighborhood gun-wielding whackjob is a bad idea.

i also offered the suggestion earlier in this thread of controlling the escape-artist dog. many others have offered good suggestions regarding methods for keeping her dog within her property. that way, if the dog is contained, she won't risk further confrontations with this nut.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So your OPINION that having a beer with the guy and talking it out is right and theirs is wrong, Bruce. Got it.

Keeping her dog in her own yard is a given, she was asking what to do about the neighbor.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i not the judge of the "right" and "wrong" of others, nor did i even use that word. i think i only offered my opinion that i thought it was a "bad idea."

i'm very free with offering my opinions and ideas, but it is only my opinion and ideas. i don't force feed them upon anyone. they're only there to give some consideration.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

K, just reminding you opinions vary. Just because you think it's a bad idea doesn't make it so.  :cheers:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

he can't lawfully shoot your dog even if your dog ate his cat. if i remember correctly, a cat isn't considered livestock under texas statutes.

it's funny how the texas statutes read on this (or don't read). it says a property owner has a right to defend against the maiming or killing of his livestock. but, the statute doesn't state how this might be done; it doesn't say dogs can be shot. if you find otherwise, please let me know. however, i'd be very surprised if he were prosecuted for shooting your dog in defense of his cat.

you and the hubby need to talk to the guy civilly. and tell him what he should do the next time your dog gets in his yard.


----------



## Crispin (Apr 10, 2006)

*Dogs*



SoccerMomma said:


> In the meantime, there in an unstable man, with a gun in his house, living across the street.


Isn't this the case all over Texas? :smile: JK but seriously most people are ok till provoked, your dog pulls his strings. My neighbors dog constantly comes into our yard and harrasses our Rottweiler, who is behind a fence, (partially still down-Ike) and chained up. I work alot of nights, and their silly little "dog" comes over and barks till I wake up and tell the neighbors to come get their dog before our dog has a snack. They have been warned alot of times and they act like they don't care, so I guess I should stop caring also and let nature takes its course. BTW their last dog got hit by a car and killed because it was also always getting loose...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Remember YOU your dog started this mess. He has every right to stop your dog eating his cat. Maybe he fired warning shot to scare the dog.

You call the cop ,put him in jail. He's really going to feel agrieved. And he's right to feel that way.

Offer him a sincere apology I were you.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> do you like my avatar, mr. bzrk? that's my mom. pretty, isn't she?


Yeah, she is...I told her that after she stopped by last night!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

MC, I thought you were/are/always will be, all knowing?! thus offering only the clearest and most brilliant opinions across the internet forum world.

your birthday being next week and all, who is going to give you those bday spankings you bad boy. if i recall, 13 was about the age i....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> Yeah, she is...I told her that after she stopped by last night!


does your wife know about this? 



Blue Water Breaux said:


> your birthday being next week and all, who is going to give you those bday spankings you bad boy. if i recall, 13 was about the age i....


i am kinda' bad, aren't i?


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> K, just reminding you opinions vary. Just because you think it's a bad idea doesn't make it so.  :cheers:


Are you guys using the word "K" going to get all salty and kiss and makeup??

If so will you please give us due warning as we would like to evacuate the thread.
Also leave your man cards at the door, please.

Biggie


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> does your wife know about this?


Yes...It was a TEAM effort night!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> Yes...It was a TEAM effort night!!


yuk, i don't want to hear the details. that's my mom you're talking about. :slimer:


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I did not read all the way through this but unless he has at least 10 acre's a discharge of a fire arm is against the law.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

fishnut, what state are you from. it is not against the law to discharge a firearm on less than 10 acres unless it is in an incorporated city. if the dog was trying to kill the guys cat he has the right to protect his property. if you let your animals run loose shooting is a danger they face.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> yuk, i don't want to hear the details. that's my mom you're talking about. :slimer:


OK...I will just send the pics!:biggrin:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> does your wife know about this?
> 
> i am kinda' bad, aren't i?


sounds like somebody needs to get a room before i puke on my keyboard.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

tufffish said:


> it is not against the law to discharge a firearm on less than 10 acres unless it is in an incorporated city.


tufffish...i'm a little fuzzy on this law i suppose.

in other words, if i discharge a firearm in a town that isn't incorporated, are you saying i broke the law unless i own at least 10 acres?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bigmouth said:


> Are you guys using the word "K" going to get all salty and kiss and makeup??
> 
> If so will you please give us due warning as we would like to evacuate the thread.
> Also leave your man cards at the door, please.


Was someone talking to you??


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

MEGAMOUTH said:


> Was someone talking to you??


You were talking loud enough for me to hear you.

Dont speak so loudly and it wont wake me up next time. LOL LOL LOL

The word "K" sounds very homophobic or should I say lady like...

Thus the reason for asking you to leave your man card at the door.

Biggie


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Thank you so, so much for your input. I value it greatly. haha


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

tufffish said:


> fishnut, what state are you from. it is not against the law to discharge a firearm on less than 10 acres unless it is in an incorporated city. if the dog was trying to kill the guys cat he has the right to protect his property. if you let your animals run loose shooting is a danger they face.


And if you shoot someones dog, regardless of "dog trespass", a state jail felony is a danger you face.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wish someone would shoot this thread.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i've done a lot of living in those 12 short years, gramps.


12...lol. I forgot about being called that. I am in too. Or maybe not...lol

And if this guy shot over the road..thats against the law itself


----------



## scudrunner (May 21, 2004)

Wish someone would read the thread before giving advice.... it was a ferrel cat, not the nutjob's cat. He owns horses, and the dog wasn't threatening the horses.
I have owned dogs all my life (I'm a little older than MC) and they have always been fenced. But they get out. That's what dogs do. Some get out on purpose, some get out because the gate was left open and they are curious. Some come to my yard to harass my dogs and my dogs go to their yards to harass them back when they get out. But I've never pulled a gun on a dog or owner. Never need a gun in the open in my yard except after Ike.
So for all you folks who condemn this lady is at fault for her dog getting loose needs to take a look at the situation again. If someone came out of their house waving a gun, let alone shooting it, you can bet your assets that I'd be calling the police. And I would be in fear of my life, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*fear for my life*



scudrunner said:


> If someone came out of their house waving a gun, let alone shooting it, you can bet your assets that I'd be calling the police. And I would be in fear of my life, if you know what I mean.


I'm with scudrunner...I'd have my trusty .45 in my hand and would definitely be in fear for my life...:frown:


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

You know, my little wire fox terrier actually was imprisoned by the authorities for attacking a neighbor. Bit him good. Dude had to go to the emergency room for stitches. 

Now, little Jihad was obviously provoked by the neighbor and was in large part justified in his actions. Well, the home invasion part by little Jihad was not really justified, nor was the escape from our yard. But, the neighbor's dog was asking for it. Always talking trash thru the fence, barking at Jihad's family members, and generally acting like a nutless spaz. 

I mention it only to point out the damage to persons that a motivated and well trained wire fox terrier can de-liver. 

Strong fences make for good neighbors.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

FYI, it was in the city limits on less than ten acres. I agree, dogs get out for all of the reasons he listed and they also dig out...even if they've only been out in the yard for 10 minutes.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ernest said:


> Strong fences make for good neighbors.


until they dig under 'em.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Ernest said:


> Now, little Jihad was obviously provoked by the neighbor and was in large part justified in his actions. Well, the home invasion part by little Jihad was not really justified, nor was the escape from our yard. But, the neighbor's dog was asking for it. Always talking trash thru the fence, barking at Jihad's family members, and generally acting like a nutless spaz.


Fatwah declared. Yep, I like all the terriers, but of all the "little dogs" I'd least like to have a terrier chomping at me. They're little buzzsaws when they get worked up. Heck, FOX terriers, like soccermommas were bred to put DOWN the hole after the fox. Gotta be a scrapper to do that.

And as far as digging under a fence? Nolo problemo. Terrier from terra (ground, dirt, earth) or terre (same). Digging and fighting is how they roll.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Texas Health and Safety Code
Title 10
Chapter 822

Sec. 822.013. DOGS OR COYOTES THAT ATTACK ANIMALS. (a) A dog or coyote that is attacking, is about to attack, or has recently attacked livestock, *domestic animals*, or fowls may be killed by:
*(1) any person witnessing the attack; or*
*(2) the attacked animal's owner or a person acting on behalf of the owner if the owner or person has knowledge of the attack.*
*(b) A person who kills a dog or coyote as provided by this section is not liable for damages to the owner, keeper, or person in control of the dog or coyote.*
(c) A person who discovers on the person's property a dog or coyote known or suspected of having killed livestock, domestic animals, or fowls may detain or impound the dog or coyote and return it to its owner or deliver the dog or coyote to the local animal control authority. The owner of the dog or coyote is liable for all costs incurred in the capture and care of the dog or coyote and all damage done by the dog or coyote.
(d) The owner, keeper, or person in control of a dog or coyote that is known to have attacked livestock, domestic animals, or fowls shall control the dog or coyote in a manner approved by the local animal control authority.
(e) A person is not required to acquire a hunting license under Section

i personally love dogs. but the owner is responsible for anything they do.

mm1


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

It is NOT a domestic animal, it's a stray AND he was more worried that the dog was in his yard than what he was doing there. And to top it off, there was NO attack, barking only, just like he does inside my fence when the said feral cat comes into my yard!!! And, regardless of what the law says, I'm NOT pulling a gun when animals come into my yard.

But on another note............ Perhaps he should've just shot me since I'm such a terrible dog owner. It would've been easy, a couple feet to the left and my daughter and I would've been toast.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think what you should do is borrow a gun from one of these Rambos, then catch the guy outside and go balistic on him!!! 

Make him think twice before he even looks at a gun again!!!







Just Joking Soccermomma

Dogs get out, so do horses and cows.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

SoccerMomma said:


> It is NOT a domestic animal, it's a stray AND he was more worried that the dog was in his yard than what he was doing there. And to top it off, there was NO attack, barking only, just like he does inside my fence when the said feral cat comes into my yard!!! And, regardless of what the law says, I'm NOT pulling a gun when animals come into my yard.
> 
> But on another note............ Perhaps he should've just shot me since I'm such a terrible dog owner. It would've been easy, a couple feet to the left and my daughter and I would've been toast.


you're not a terrible dog owner, soccermom, but you need to control your dog.

it's your dog, and you are responsible for him and his behavior.

there's no question that your neighbor is out of control and in the wrong, but you'll have to admit, if your dog wasn't on his property, we wouldn't be having this discussion right now.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I couldn't catch him...I was sprinting up and down the street after him and he decides to go through HIS gate. If he was a reasonable neighbor in the first place I would've gone in his yard and gotten him, but I was trying to get him to come out on his own. I understand the whole "control your dog" thing, but he was focused on the cat that was in the yard, not on me saying, "come here." He's been to obedience class but graduated at the bottom of his class.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

in a perfect world, all of our neighbors would be reasonable ....


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

What wisdom for a 12 year old!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

sure is a long thread here. wish I cared to read it all.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, I really appreciate my nice neighbors more and more every day.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh yes, on every other side my neighbors rock. We watch out for them, they watch out for us and we all watch out for the guy across the street!!!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sounds familiar*



SoccerMomma said:


> Oh yes, on every other side my neighbors rock. We watch out for them, they watch out for us and we all watch out for the guy across the street!!!


I live on 11 acres west of Austin and my "GOOD" neighbors and I have the same issue with our whackadoo neighbor. Wanna borrow my .45? Or better yet I've got a .40 with no documentation....Barack will hate that huh? :flag:


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

The cop told me that he doesn't have to have documentation anyway...very scary! Told me that you don't have to have a license for a concealed handgun either. SCARY!!!


----------



## mallarduck (Jul 20, 2007)

I live in a subdivison and a county that has leash laws to prohibit free roaming dogs. With that said I also have some neighbors that do not abid by the law or restrictions on their animals not keeping up with fences, parameters, or just let them out the front door unattended. I have two yellow Labs that stay in a 50'x50' kennel with a hot fence around the bottom to keep those two gophers from digging out, and it works and now if I want to keep them from something in the big yard I just put a bare wire around it temporarly. Electricity IT WORKS


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I am going to try electricity! I've heard lots of good things about it, so when my electrician gets back to town he'll have a job to do.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

SoccerMomma said:


> It is NOT a domestic animal, it's a stray AND he was more worried that the dog was in his yard than what he was doing there. And to top it off, there was NO attack, barking only, just like he does inside my fence when the said feral cat comes into my yard!!! And, regardless of what the law says, I'm NOT pulling a gun when animals come into my yard.
> 
> But on another note............ Perhaps he should've just shot me since I'm such a terrible dog owner. It would've been easy, a couple feet to the left and my daughter and I would've been toast.


my point was that he could say say anything, such as he thought it was the neighbors cat, or it was HIS cat and possibly have been absolved of a crime. yes, he was being unreasonable...no question about that. the question is whether he would have had a defense to prosecution if he had shot your dog.

you certainly aren't a terrible dog owner. as someone who has been on the other end of a situation where dogs (pets, otherwise great dogs) killed my livestock, i understand having a certain amount of anxiety about dogs coming on my property and barking. in my case, the dogs killed livestock that were pets that neighborhood kids came over and hand fed. the only reason i didn't lose all of my animals was that i heard barking that was closer than it should be. i looked out the window and saw the dogs, grabbed my shotgun and went outside. i was able to save one of my animals by putting the dogs down. i don't know why the dogs did this and the whole situation was a sickening experience for the dogs owner and me. the dog owner said i shouldn't have put the dogs down. i said they shouldn't have killed my animals. when i took him to court for the damages, the judge called us into his chambers and told the other guy that he would lose this case if it went before the court. the other guy thought since he lost his dogs and i lost my livestock, that we were even. not so - the court ruled for me and he paid the damages.

long story, but i just hate to see your dog put down by anyone...unreasonable or not.

mm11


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Laguna Freak said:


> Or better yet I've got a .40 with no documentation....Barack will hate that huh? :flag:


You have an illeagal weapon?


----------



## mallarduck (Jul 20, 2007)

When you put up a hot fence, make sure that only the dogs are exposed to it and you have the ability to de-energize easily. There will be a learning curve for the first couple of times they get hit by the juice, but all mammals have the ability of reason. Lowe's and Home Depot have all you need to keep fido in the yard and everyone but him/her happy.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> You have an illeagal weapon?


I have one too. Wanna turn me in?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I have one too. Wanna turn me in?


I'm no snitch dude. I don't roll that way. Cut me some slack.


----------



## troy white (Sep 27, 2006)

I did not read all of the post here but I posted this on another thread and it should also work on a digger.Also I hate to see other's who take out thier retaliation on dog's who are innocent creatures and do not understand the concequences of boundaries.I bought the innotek IUC 5100 deluxe contain and train for my boxer that kept climbing over my chainlink fence. I did not bury the wire,I got the upgraded wire and attached or you can weave it into your existing fence.You can adjust the distance from your fence before it does the warning and shock.My boxer learned very quick and after about the first 2 months I no longer needed to use the collar anymore.You can also use the 5100 training remote outside of your yard as opposed to most of the contain n trains you have to be inside your yard.I did have to get innotek to upgrade the remote, as the one that came with it did not get the distance it claimed to suppose to get.I think the system runs around $300 but you may can find just the contain system cheaper.Also you can add wireless zone transmitters to the system to keep your dog away from certain things.It was worth the money to keep my dog from getting out and something happening to him.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

SoccerMomma said:


> The cop told me that he doesn't have to have documentation anyway...very scary! Told me that you don't have to have a license for a concealed handgun either. SCARY!!!


you're a step ahead of the rest of us... I live in a neighborhod full a nuts... I just don't know which ones have guns


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> I'm no snitch dude. I don't roll that way. Cut me some slack.


U snitched on me on my b-day. does that count?:wink:

Had a similar problem with a neighbor a few years ago. Returned fire, neighbor has been nice since then. Not highly advised, but works for me.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd start by keeping my dog out of his yard!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> i personally love dogs. but the owner is responsible for anything they do.
> 
> mm1


Agree. But a potential shooter is responsible for the reasonableness of his/her action - civilly and criminally. Just as you don't mow down a neighbors cow or horse for "trespassing", same goes for a dawg.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nope*



Gary said:


> You have an illeagal weapon?


That ain't what I said. :texasflag


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go to TSC tractor supply and get the *fido shock* kit, mount the plastic isolators about 4" above the ground ....the end

don't forget the gate too


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Like I've said several times...of all the yards he would pick to go into, this one??? I was standing at the edge of the road calling him...I dared NOT go into his yard and actually retrieve the silly lil dog.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Coastal, 
Thanks, I am definately going to try something like that. Sounds like I could install that myself.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

We have a radio controlled fence we got at Tractor Supply and Home Depot sells them as well.

What we do is put the receiver/shock collar on the dog and when you turn on the transmitter the collar can only go so far before it starts beeping. If they don't turn back the beeping continues and they get a shock. They turn back then. They learn very quick what that beep means so the actual shocking is very minimal.

Very effective for about 5 years now and with the 6 foot fence (we are in the country) to keep the gun wielding nuts out AND IN, all is quite well.

Pricey gadget though but very effective at about $400 with one collar included.

PetSafe *maybe* is the brand name.

They make another one that is cheaper but you have to run wires around fences etc... And you can do that a much cheaper way than theirs *I GUESS *for only about $100*.*

That's what I did first but I ate the shocker machine with the tractor so to the radio control field we went.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

SoccerMomma said:


> Coastal,
> Thanks, I am definately going to try something like that. Sounds like I could install that myself.


yes they are easy, i used to sell all that stuff

you need:

unit in box
a 3' ground rod
a small hose clamp for the rod
a roll of elect fence wire 
some nails 
hammer 
pliers 
screwdriver

basically wire the yard w the insulators
run the ground side to a metal rod and drive it in the ground.... a piece of rebar works fine clamp the hose clamp over the wire to rod connection for a good ground

make a little jumper loop for across the gates, than way you can unplug it and use your gates

plug the charger in and your done.

directions are on the box

this way dog wont have to wear a collar all the time

does not shock hard enough to hurt dogs or kids.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

SoccerMomma said:


> The cop told me that he doesn't have to have documentation anyway...very scary! Told me that you don't have to have a license for a concealed handgun either. SCARY!!!


You either misunderstood him or he was a complete moron. In all reality, if a gun is purchased outside of a shop of some kind or a show (like from a friend) then there is no documentation done (has that changed here in the last few years? I havent bought a gun in a few).

Also, you dont have to have a concealed licence if you are concealing it in your house.

Either way, I cant bellieve this thread has gone 17 pages now, back and forth when in all reality, its a little bitty dog that got out, cornered a stray cat and some guy came out weilding a gun and fired it towards the street with no regard for the safety of others.

I dont care if this soccermom is the worst dog owner in the world (which it doesnt sound that way at all) this guy is a danger to the innocent people that live around him and should be handled appropriately by law enforcement.

Soccermom, if the police are refusing to pursue any charges on this guy, make sure that at the very least they are documenting this in a report and ask for the case numbers each time and save those.

If you feel you or your loved ones or your belongings are threatened and the police still refuse to do anything, make a formal complaint on the basis that you feel threatened and dont feel appropriate action is being taken to protect you.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> *You either misunderstood him or he was a complete moron.* In all reality, if a gun is purchased outside of a shop of some kind or a show (like from a friend) then there is no documentation done (has that changed here in the last few years? I havent bought a gun in a few).
> 
> Also, you dont have to have a concealed licence if you are concealing it in your house.


HUH? You just confirmed the correct information the cop gave! No Soccermom is not a bad pet owner and I don't believe anyone is saying that. My advice not to further antagonize the neighbor is based on practical, not moral, considerations. Cops can't do much until a crime is committed and even if one is, it has to be a pretty big deal (felony) for them to do much without physical evidence. He said-she said between squabbling neighbors doesn't usually get them anywhere. What repeated visits from the popo DO do is further escalate the issue, and if this guy is really six fries short of a happy meal that could be a bad thing for Soccermomma and, as the wicked witch of the west said, "Her little dog, too!". Shame to have such a neighbor but it happens.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> Agree. But a potential shooter is responsible for the reasonableness of his/her action - civilly and criminally. Just as you don't mow down a neighbors cow or horse for "trespassing", same goes for a dawg.


Agree, shooter is always responsible. But someone that shoots a barking dog while in their yard isn't likely to get much sympathy from the judicial system. especially since it wouldn't have been the first time the dog displayed aggressive behavior (size of dog doesn't matter). this is why she and hubby need to take whatever measures necessary to keep the dog out of his yard for the sake of neighborly relations and the dog.

texas laws are clear on circumstances which offer a defense to prosecution for killing the aggressive dog. the dog doesn't have to kill anything. a) the dog is on his property and b) the dog displayed signs of aggression. when i read the law, it tends to side with the shooter more than the owner. and shooting any animal for trespassing alone will get a person prosecuted, other actions notwithstanding.

last post on this thread. recommend reading the texas health and safety code.

good luck soccermomma. i doubt anyone on the board wants to see your dog come to harm; i don't.:clover:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Levelwind said:
> 
> 
> > HUH? You just confirmed the correct information the cop gave!
> ...


----------

